# Enjoy the GNex... I'll have to wait...



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

Bills... Dangit!!!!! Not gettin the awesome privilege to rub on the GNex with u awesome guys on launch day... Bills just ruined that dream... Do I like hot showers and car insurance??? Sigh... yeeessss... :'(

Sent from my Forum Troll


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

Just drive carefully and shower fast!! That fixes those problems!


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

cubsfan187 said:


> Just drive carefully and shower fast!! That fixes those problems!


My wife is why I need insurance. 3 accidents in 18 months.... But look at the bright side, the car has been completely replaced sans the seats!! And I just wanted to say sans! :-D

Sent from my Forum Troll


----------



## Ike (Dec 6, 2011)

1) Buy a galaxy nexus
2) Strip off the Verizon and Samsung logos
3) Go to your local hipster bar
4) Sell the GNex to a drunken hipster claiming its an iPhone 5 prototype for $10,000
5) Go back to the Verizon store and buy another Galaxy Nexus off contract
6) Profit.


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

Ike said:


> 1) Buy a galaxy nexus
> 2) Strip off the Verizon and Samsung logos
> 3) Go to your local hipster bar
> 4) Sell the GNex to a drunken hipster claiming its an iPhone 5 prototype for 10,000
> ...


Man, if it had of come out 2 weeks ago I would've been golden!!! Now to find that drunken Hipster...

Sent from my Forum Troll


----------



## Dem389 (Jun 19, 2011)

ImRickJamesBit_h said:


> My wife is why I need insurance. 3 accidents in 18 months.... But look at the bright side, the car has been completely replaced sans the seats!! And I just wanted to say sans! :-D
> 
> Sent from my Forum Troll


Sell the car and buy the wife a bike


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

dont worry. im sure some of us can video us rubin ours and post them for you. hows that?


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

scooby0u812 said:


> dont worry. im sure some of us can video us rubin ours and post them for you. hows that?


Perfect!! Be gentle please...

Sent from my Forum Troll


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

Dem389 said:


> Sell the car and buy the wife a bike


+57

Sent from my Forum Troll


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

ImRickJamesBit_h said:


> Bills... Dangit!!!!! Not gettin the awesome privilege to rub on the GNex with u awesome guys on launch day... Bills just ruined that dream... Do I like hot showers and car insurance??? Sigh... yeeessss... :'(
> 
> Sent from my Forum Troll


That's too bad man but life comes first. Good on you for making the smart decision.

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod7 using RootzWiki Forums.


----------



## JWellington (Aug 11, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> That's too bad man but life comes first. Good on you for making the smart decision.
> 
> Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod7 using RootzWiki Forums.


Very true. It takes some prudence to know when you must wait. I am in the same conundrum as the OP. I get paid weekly though, so I can wait a week. Thing is, I will likely be getting full retail, so it'll be a Female Dog.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## goober101 (Jul 19, 2011)

Maybe quite possibly you can ask verizon if you can pay them in gum


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

JWellington said:


> Very true. It takes some prudence to know when you must wait. I am in the same conundrum as the OP. I get paid weekly though, so I can wait a week. Thing is, I will likely be getting full retail, so it'll be a Female Dog.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX


When I get the chance I'm gonna add a line so it won't cost that much up front. Just darn bad timing. Glad to see the release though. Ill be askin a ton of questions!! 

Sent from my Forum Troll


----------



## evolution (Oct 6, 2011)

Lucky for me Satan said he would gladly give me this phone in return for my soul! Sadly I then remembered I am an atheist and Satan's name is Verizon....

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

evolution said:


> Lucky for me Satan said he would gladly give me this phone in return for my soul! Sadly I then remembered I am an atheist and Satan's name is Verizon....
> 
> Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk


How can I be down with that sweetness!?!? Crap, I'm fresh outta souls....

Sent from my Forum Troll


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

ImRickJamesBit_h said:


> Perfect!! Be gentle please...
> 
> Sent from my Forum Troll


might start a thread just for you.


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

scooby0u812 said:


> might start a thread just for you.


Wooot!!!!

Sent from my Forum Troll


----------



## adamd1169 (Aug 17, 2011)

scooby0u812 said:


> might start a thread just for you.


There's already this thread. You don't need to start another one. Lol


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Dem389 said:


> Sell the car and buy the wife a bike


Honestly I was expecting someone to say sell the wife but I don't think a gnexus is worth it. Maybe to rickjames here, he's been dying to have one.


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> Honestly I was expecting someone to say sell the wife but I don't think a gnexus is worth it. Maybe to rickjames here, he's been dying to have one.


more like suprized he isnt trying sell himself


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

ImRickJamesBit_h said:


> When I get the chance I'm gonna add a line so it won't cost that much up front. Just darn bad timing. Glad to see the release though. Ill be askin a ton of questions!!
> 
> Sent from my Forum Troll


Ask away I'm sure people will be glad to answer them if it means playing with the phone more to find the answer lol.


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Ask away I'm sure people will be glad to answer them if it means playing with the phone more to find the answer lol.


in between rubs ofcourse


----------



## adamd1169 (Aug 17, 2011)

Thought I was gonna have to wait but my girl just asked if she could buy it for me for an early Christmas present. Nice.


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

definate keeper


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

scooby0u812 said:


> definate keeper


^^ This! My wife isn't thrilled at me buying it when we have Christmas coming up and 2 kids lol. So if your girl is buying it for you as a gift she's a keeper!


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> ^^ This! My wife isn't thrilled at me buying it when we have Christmas coming up and 2 kids lol. So if your girl is buying it for you as a gift she's a keeper!


i bought my wife a canon eos rebel t2i with a bundle costing $950.00 for christmas. that she is going to use on her trip to france and prague that her mother is taking her and her brother on. i get the gnex. i accept


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

scooby0u812 said:


> i bought my wife a canon eos rebel t2i with a bundle costing 950.00 for christmas. that she is going to use on her trip to france and prague that her mother is taking her and her brother on. i get the gnex. i accept


Wait a minute. You only get one nexus and she gets all that? One advantage of being single on Christmas I suppose


----------



## jdgarcia12 (Aug 8, 2011)

goober101 said:


> Maybe quite possibly you can ask verizon if you can pay them in gum


Nobody ever pays me in gum


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

well she has been my best friend for over twenty years. we will actually be getting married in march. only been a couple since a year ago september. she deserves it for putting up with my bs. lol


----------



## droidrage729 (Jun 17, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> ^^ This! My wife isn't thrilled at me buying it when we have Christmas coming up and 2 kids lol. So if your girl is buying it for you as a gift she's a keeper!


Ditto! But in selling my old phone on Ebay to make up.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

Thought about selling the wife... but she's a really good lady. Tried to sell myself... but look at the pic... Wanna sell my phone... but my wife wants it. You guys rock. And yes, in between rubs please. :-D

Sent from my Forum Troll


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

"@droid_life: Soooo...two emails received both saying 12/9 is not happening. #staytuned"

Sent from my Forum Troll


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

"@droid_life: Galaxy Nexus No Longer Launching on December 9? - http://t.co/dumon3H7 #android"

Sent from my Forum Troll


----------



## superchunkwii (Aug 5, 2011)

No worries. Its been delayed again so you have time.


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

superchunkwii said:


> No worries. Its been delayed again so you have time.


Wooot!!!

Sent from my Forum Troll


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

adamd1169 said:


> Thought I was gonna have to wait but my girl just asked if she could buy it for me for an early Christmas present. Nice.


MARRY her, quick. Or I just might =P


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

scooby0u812 said:


> i bought my wife a canon eos rebel t2i with a bundle costing $950.00 for christmas. that she is going to use on her trip to france and prague that her mother is taking her and her brother on. i get the gnex. i accept


DAMN. You got worked. But hey, you got a Nexus. In your shoes, I'd have done the same thing =)


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> Wait a minute. You only get one nexus and she gets all that? One advantage of being single on Christmas I suppose


RIGHT ????!!!! This is my bday present to myself =D


----------



## Trenton (Jun 7, 2011)

Mexiken said:


> RIGHT ????!!!! This is my bday present to myself =D


Same here my bday is on Saturday...looks like I might have a late bday deoending on when it goes up for sale.


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

Mexiken said:


> DAMN. You got worked. But hey, you got a Nexus. In your shoes, I'd have done the same thing =)


it will also keep her busy while i play with my nexus. and the way this is looking its goin to be a birthmas present. i hate birthmas presents. but ofcourse i will make an exception in this case.


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

BREAKSLUSIVE: Verizon Cancels Galaxy Nexus to bring back the fan favorite Land Line Home Phone!!! This is what we've been waiting for!!!!! Source "Mexiken from the ROOTZWIKI forums" :-D (I'm glad I don't live near you guys cause I'd be gettin a beating for that) Cheers!!

Sent from my Forum Troll


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

Dude you are so gonna get it when Mexican reads that post. I think he is gonna "reach out and touch someone".


----------



## adamd1169 (Aug 17, 2011)

ImRickJamesBit_h said:


> BREAKSLUSIVE: Verizon Cancels Galaxy Nexus to bring back the fan favorite Land Line Home Phone!!! This is what we've been waiting for!!!!! Source "Mexiken from the ROOTZWIKI forums" :-D (I'm glad I don't live near you guys cause I'd be gettin a beating for that) Cheers!!
> 
> Sent from my Forum Troll


It must be true because I read it on the internet.


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

adamd1169 said:


> It must be true because I read it on the internet.




Sent from my Forum Troll


----------



## j2theMatt (Jun 10, 2011)

I got an extra upgrade for your gnex, just give me your next one.


----------



## dickenam (Jun 14, 2011)

ImRickJamesBit_h said:


> Sent from my Forum Troll


Rick James has been busy breaking into houses and grounding his feet on Charlie Murphy's couch....


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

dickenam said:


> Rick James has been busy breaking into houses and grounding his feet on Charlie Murphy's couch....


+1092

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------

